# Veg Mamas Tribal Roll Call and Veg Support: June Thread



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Well here we are in June... and a new thread since some ppl were sayin the other thread is tooo long....


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

:
So, we have been an 'ethical vegetarian' home for about 8 years or so, and have always done cloth furniture. Now we are really in need of something more stainproof and dh wants leather








Yesterday I was at a friends home who had a new leather sectional and I must admit it was dreamy to sit on ( cool, smooth, etc) but she cringed FOR me at the 'dead cow' aspect.
So anyone have any ideas on nice non-leather furniture that is not too cheap (has to last!)


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Keysmama, Our looks like suede and feels like suede.....Nylon!


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.in.gov/isdh/regsvcs/foodp...oyco_foods.htm


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

After going back and doing more than "skimming" the previously posted article, I realized the date is way passed! I don't know why this hit my mail this morning because "Jan '03" is stated there. Sorry for any panic-like attacks I may have caused.
My Bad.







:


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
So anyone have any ideas on nice non-leather furniture that is not too cheap (has to last!)

Yeah, this it probably why I've lived with the big leather sectional that my dh bought before we were married - that & it cost $5,000. We can't afford to toss it yet! It is durable, but when we do eventually replace it, I would like something that isn't dead animal skin. I'll watch closely for any suggestions!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I hear that (one of my favorite designers) Todd Oldham is now making faux-skin furniture for one of the big fancy chains, but I haven't tracked it down yet. It is sure to be pricey.


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

I like that micro-fiber stuff on furniture.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi I was wondering if there were any alternatives to replace chicken nuggets that arent soy? My ds has a limited diet (read my last post on the other veggie thread) but loves chicken nuggets. What about hamburgers? anyone have any good veggie burger recipies?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

mamcarey - I don't know about nuggets that are totally non-soy, but I do have a mushroom based one that has a little tofu in it if you are interested. Also have a great black bean burger recipie that my dd just gobbled up. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

isosmom~







Those recipes sound great! Can you pm them to me?


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

We just can't post copyrighted recipes. Those have to go through PM.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

i've heard good things about the microfiber stuff being very cleanable. we have dh's 30 year old leather sofa from his family. it actually looked great until our stupid cat malled the arms and back. we've been ovo lacto vegs for 12 years (16 for dh), though, so having a leather sofa does seem a bit odd, but it doesn't hold the dog/cat/baby milk smells like fabric so it does work well. dh has said that leather is a by-product of the meat-eating industry and is, therefore, not as bad. i don't know though...


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tug*
dh has said that leather is a by-product of the meat-eating industry and is, therefore, not as bad. i don't know though...










Unfortunately, leather has it's own industry.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Emmama and mamapenelope, check your pmS. Hope you ladies enjoy them!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, and I just found that recipie for Whole Foods vegan chocolate mousse that I can't shut up about of anyone's interested


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

I want the recipes... especially the vegan chocolate mousse one... mmmmm


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tricia80*
I want the recipes... especially the vegan chocolate mousse one... mmmmm









lalalalala I'm not listening lalalalala


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

please send me the yummy recipies too


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all. I'm dealing with the dreaded father's day bbq in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone had any ideas about a potluck type vegan dish to bring. I'll be going late because of work, but thought I could bring something.....I hate going to my dad's, after all these years my step-mom still thinks it's a phase.......
I was wondering where you all lived and how supportive your community is with your life choices, alright, your not all of them, just your ethical eating choices







I live in Alameda, CA which is the city next to Oakland and across the bay from San Francisco. Obviously we've got tons of veg restaurants (at least veg options at normal restuarants). The markets are great, but I still have trouble finding something vegan at restaurants. I always have to ask them to hold the cheese. I find I don't really want to eat out too much anymore, esp. when there will be one or two things I can eat! How bout you all?


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

isosmom~ First, thanky you for the yummy recipes!! The mushroom nuggets are soooo







Second, ugh must be nice! I live in the middle of farming central and also there are ranchers here







. We have a few HFS here, but it would be nice to have a VEG resturant! DH family doesn't know and I don't think that they will be very supportive. I am weird to them anyway and since DH is omni (although transitioning), I doubt he will support my decision to have the kids not eat meat. We are visiting them this next week and I think that I am going to have to go food shopping unless I plan on icegerg lettuce salads. Can someone tell me why people think that stuff is healthy







??? I am SOOOO jealous of the ppl that live close to veg resturants, Wild Oats, and/or WFM!

why Why WHY do ppl think that kids NEED to eat meat? My mother is supportive of them not eating meat but she doesn't think it is a good idea to raise them vegan. I REALLy need to get Erin's book.........in two weeks when we have extra money.

Erin Pavlina~does veg family still have a coupon for a vita mix? I think I will be getting one of those here too.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Isosmom - Alameda is such a cute little town! It kind of has that 'beach town' feel like Santa Cruz to me - more so than most of the other cities in the bay area. We are living in northern Colorado now - about 45 mins. to an hour south of Wyoming. We moved here from Oakland (right near Mills College) when our oldest was 4 months old. Where we live now is a very nice place to raise kids, very family friendly, etc., but not nearly as veg-friendly as the bay area.

We will be staying w/ my dh's sister in San Carlos later this summer when we come out that way to visit & I am really looking forward to eating at restaurants, etc. I guess that it is all relative. The first person whom I told that I was vegan here said, "cool, I'm pagan, too!" No one seems to know what a vegan is & my older daughter was the first vegetarian child that her kg teacher had had in 27 years of teaching!

Actually, one of my dh's co-workers thought himself to be vegan, but he eats dairy, egg, fish & poultry







. I guess that he is no longer calling himself vegan since we spoke at the last X-mas party.

I usually bring salads to potlucks. I have a recipe for a really good wheatberry salad that has mint, pine nuts, wheat & rye berries, lightly cooked red onions, balsamic vinegar, and olive oil & maybe some other stuff that I am not remembering right now. It is a copyrighted one, so I'll pm it to you if you want. It usually goes over really well at potlucks even in my less than adventurous eating region of the country! You do have to soak the wheat & rye berries overnight, though.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN*
The first person whom I told that I was vegan here said, "cool, I'm pagan, too!"









I'm dying here!








And oh yeah, I'd love that recipie.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Emamama,

Yes, you can get free shipping on your vitamix even if you buy a reconditioned model.

Use coupon code: ITEPA02


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

hey... I was wonderin where everybody went! Well, now that I found you, I'll apologize for posting all those recipes on the old thread. I did not know that it was a







. sorry.
Anyhow, We just got our 15 dollar slipcovers from ebay and love em! They're way better than sitting on leather. And washable and still soft fabric. and just darn pretty, too! And we'll still have our stylish couches years from now with no residue of spit up, smeared peanut butter & the like







.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Isosmom, I pmed you the recipe, but I got a strange email yesterday in my regular email saying that a msg I had sent didn't go thru. I didn't recognize the email address to which it said that I sent the email, so anyway, if you didn't get it, let me know & I'll try again.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Dready mama thanks for joining us









:LOL


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Merrie, munching, mammas! I'm drawing a blank for ideas and I need some major mammas inspiration! I have been asked if I will cater a veggie meal for a couple dozen people from appetizers to desert in a buffet style set up. The gist: it's for omnis. That's right. Someone wants to pay me to make a luncheon that will be a testament to delicious veg food and show that veg*ns don't exist on salad, salad, and salad. So salad is out (LOL). They want "colorful, both hot and cold, delicious, and easy to recreate (recipe cards for each dish) that do not have alot of "hard to obtain ingredients"....no pressure.... HELP! (If you can) ...Thanks a bazillion.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Christa, I got the recipie, thanks.
Annie, I'm thinking of ideas for you.
Dready, I was wondering where you were.......


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
Christa, I got the recipie, thanks.
Annie, I'm thinking of ideas for you.
Dready, I was wondering where you were.......

when I am entertaining a group, I go Mediterranean or Fusion. You can make a KILLER New Orleans style gumbo- just use thick veggies instead of shrimp/fish. I LOVe my New Orleans Cajun cookbook, and can easily use soy or veg instead of any meat they recommend.
For the other, I do lots of fresh interesting pitas and flatbreads, hummus plain, hummus chocked full of olives....baby gonouj ( eggplant and hummus, roasted) tabouli, cous cous with tons of fresh tomato and basil, tapas filled with whatever....buffet style. You will never miss the meat







and you can put sides of feta or cheeses if you want, although it is really not missed on veggie Greek foods.

Thanks all for the furniture thoughts. I did locate some killer (







) pleather on line, and there is a show room just a couple of hours on the mainland.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I HIGHLY recommend the Vegan Mediterranean Cookbook by Donna Klein - tons of recipies from ALL around the Mediterranean, not just Greek or Italian. Everything is naturally-vegan (no substitutes or wierd trying-to-be-like-something-else dishes.) Everything I've made is delicious and they have all sorts of appetizers, entrees, rice dishes, pasta dishes, soups, desserts, etc.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
ALL around the Mediterranean, Everything is naturally-vegan (no substitutes or wierd trying-to-be-like-something-else dishes.)

EXACTLY! That is why I





















Med restaurants. I am guaranteed a good vegan meal no matter what the style of the place. And when you serve it up at home, it is just naturally eclectic and good- not trying to be fake-meats, etc.( which DISCLAIMER, I do love my fake meats and use them way too often even for my own tastes!)

I also really have good luck with cold pesto pasta salads - I make my own pesto with cashews instead of pine nuts and top with olives, mushrooms, chickpeas....yum , serve hot or cold. That is an easy one to take visiting too.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmm, what about butternut squash soup? I was watching the Food TV show Sweet Dreams and she made a grape soup. It was a cold dessert soup that looked yummy!!
Also, couscous--the one I







you cook it in orange juice, and when fluffy, add almonds, orange slices and mint leaves







! Stuffed mushrooms with wild rice, carrots, sage, and thyme all ground up? Ratatouille-roasted eggplant, peppers, portabellos, zucchini; drizzle with olive oil, sea salt pepper and oregano to taste and roast (or grill)!! Maybe a fruit crisp for dessert?


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I really really dislike fake meat







I can tolerate Boca's but only covered in stuff. I hate fake sour cream, cheese, all of it. This is why I







Thai and Indian food. DH's favorite thing in the world is red curry in cocounut milk with veggies.
I need to get a med. cook book- sounds my style.

I just thought I'd share our yummy meal the other day. I ground almonds, and shallots to form a "paste" and used it to saute fresh green beans with just a dip of butter, salt & pepper. I also used it it a pot of those mini red potatoes but added some garlic, basil rosemary, salt & pepper and again a little dip of butter. I added one larger potato that was cut up small so it sort of mixed with the herbs and made a "gravy" of sorts for the baby red potatoes. It was really really good. DH used the same paste to poach his salmon and he kept saying over and over that I should serve it for company (liek we ever have company, lol) I got the idea to grind nuts from keysmama I think (the cashew pesto) and now I'm on a roll.









OH, and I made banana chocolate cake last night that was to DIE for. the only non-vegan thing was 2 eggs so I imagine it could easily be replaced. Does anyone have a list of natual items that bake well to replace eggs?


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, I forgt I also grated a carrot into the potatoes. I had gone to the farmers market the day before and was just trying to use them since I'm afraid I bought to many. LOL. I steamed the potatoes with a little water at the bottom.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

since it was a banana cake, the eggs could possibly just have been left out, since bananas act as a rising agent.
But since bananas also have such a strong taste, I don't usually use them for that purpose.
I use 1 egg = 1 Tbs. soy flour (powder) + 1 or 2 Tbs. water (to make the desired moistness). It not only works just as well as Ener-G & others, but is by far the cheapest!!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Rainbow, that meal sounds so







. UH..........I should be packing too!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Alright- soy flour and water. Sounds MUCH cheaper than my 5.00 dozen of organic eggs! I'll add soy flour to my grocery list. Thanks! I didn't know banana's work similar to eggs. If I had known I would have tried leaving them out. I'm LO vegetarian now, but I find that the most expensive things on my grocery list are butter, cheese and eggs. So I'm thinking that I need to work those out of my diet. I can't stand honey so it won't be hard beyond those three things.

LOL- you moving to isosmom? That is why I haven't been to active on this thread- trying to prepare for a move. busy busy.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Applesauce can also be used in lieu of eggs in many baked goods, although I usually use Ener-g Egg Replacer. Flax seeds & water also work well: just put 2 parts warm water to 1 part flax seeds together in a cup, bowl or blender & let sit for 15 or 20 minutes. Then, blend the flax & water on high until the seeds are totally broken down & you have a gelatinous mixture. You use about 1 Tbsp. of this mixture for each egg that you want to replace.


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*
OH, and I made banana chocolate cake last night that was to DIE for. the only non-vegan thing was 2 eggs so I imagine it could easily be replaced. Does anyone have a list of natual items that bake well to replace eggs?


Was it the recipe in the current issue of VT? I thought about trying that (I have bananas that are either going to be bread , smoothie, or something!) How did it turn out?


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

dready~thank you for posting soy flour! I always use Ener-G (which is cheaper anyway than eggs) but I could always go even cheaper!!!

Rainbow~when you have the time







, could you pm me the cake recipe? I know I don't need it buit it sounds so







!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

no, I didn't have a few things for the chocolate banana cake that was in Vegetarian Times- but it sounded so good that I looked up a recipe online.

Quote:

Chocolate Banana Cake
1/2 cup margarine, softened
1 1/4 cups brown sugar
2 eggs
3 squares unsweetened chocolate, melted
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/2 cups mashed, ripe bananas
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
Cream margarine and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time. Beat thoroughly after each. Stir in the cooled melted chocolate. Sift dry ingredients together and add to the batter alternately with the mashed bananas; stir in vanilla. Pour into 2 greased and floured 9-inch layer cake pans. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes, until cake tests done. Frost with a fluffy white frosting.
http://southernfood.about.com/library/news/bln273.htm

The site has pop ups so I copied and pasted for those who don't want to mess with it. I realize it is far from healthy- but it was good







I replaced the flour with whole wheat flour.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

We always throw the banana's that are getting to ripe into the freezer so I have TONS of them in my freezer. Always looking for banana stuff to bake. It was really good the first night, but it was a little dry the 2nd day- I think because of the whole wheat flour. I make everything with it- cookies and all. But it tends to makes things a bit different than white flour.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I went and saw my new apartment today, and was still happy with it, which is good, because we're moving on Saturday! A little ot, I know, sorry.
So a few stories about veggie kids. On the last thread I remember some of you saying that you should tell kids what they really are eating, instead of hamburger say cow, etc. Well, dd only eats fish, chx, and tky, and I've never had to tell her that they are really animals. When she wants tky or chx, she says cock-a-doodle-dooo. It's kind of funny, but in a way grosses me out, but hey, at least the kid knows what she's eating. And I do take her to the fish market so she can see the whole fish that she eats. I guess I assume she will choose veg when she gets old enough.
My friend is raising her dd veg, her dh eats meat, but not in the house. She was out to eat with her dad the other night, and her dd saw her grandpa's sausage. She said, that's rice and I want to eat it. Her mom said, no honey that's sausage. They went back and forth for a while. Then her mom told her they don't eat sausage because they're veg which means they eat vegetables. Her dd responded, cute little baby vegetables? I thought it was great. She said it's much harder to explain to people that they don't watch tv than it is to explain they don't eat meat.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

We're moving saturday to







I'm so excited!!


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

We keep bananas as well as strawberries in the freezer just for smoothies. It makes them chilled to perfection without becoming watery from adding ice! We like them thick and smoooooooth!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

have you tried freezing blueberries? This is like the best treat for being outside in teh cold- frozen blueberries. Like popsicles I guess.

They are also great added in a smoothie. my kids love blueberry banana smoothies.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hello mamas.

As I explained here we are trying to redirect many of the tribe threads that have been placed here for purposes of discussion that belong on the existing forums for that topic. So I am moving this thread to Nutrition Good Eating and asking that no new threads be started that are for the purpose of discussing topics that are normally hosted on existing forums. If your topic falls into other areas beyond food and nutrition then feel free to post on another of the forums that would suitable host your topic.

Thanks!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I know you are all trying your best to remedy a problem Cynthia, and I don't mean this disrespectfully of you at all...

but this bites


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

If I dare go out on a limb, I would say that most of us are vegetarian for moral reasons, rather than nutritional reasons, although I do feel that a vegetarian diet is a good nutritional choice. Given the unpleasant tone that most threads even mentioning the word "vegetarian" take on this particular board, I, for one, am not likely to post to any vegetarian threads that are posted here.

I find it unfortunate that this otherwise informative & friendly discussion may be curtailed because those of us who are vegetarian are tired of defending our choices to those who feel that it is their duty to warn us of the "dangers" of our diets.

I know that this has been asked before, but I do feel that a vegetarian board would be a reasonable addition to the MDC boards given the number of vegetarians here. I have generally found that vegi-bashers are less inclined toward bashing & being rude to vegetarians on boards that are dedicated to vegetarianism.

At this point, I am just going to sit back & see what happens to this & other vegetarian threads. I will not be posting here anymore, but I'll monitor







:


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

this definately sucks... its not all about food darn it.. its a place to come and chit chat with fellow veggies, look for support regarding various reasons, etc... which does not fit too well in good eating....
















let the bashing begin again... sheesh...


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I've gotta say I'm a little disapointed by the move here, but I will be even more disapointed if it ends this thread! Let's keep it up mama's, it's my favorite place here


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

While I am also disappointed that it got moved, I do not think that we should end it. Maybe if bashers do come on, we could let the mods know that there is a reason this thread was put in FYT. We could also PM Cynthia and request a Vegetarian Board. Come on mamas, this has been a great thread to talk on........let's not let the "location" of it bring us down!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

I refuse to leave this thread cuz its been moved... it sucks that it has been moved but cant do nothin bout it...

so how is everyone doing this week???


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Hello,
I went exploring around because my usual thread was moved and I found you guys. I notice you were moved too. My 12 yr old dd and I keep vegetarian and try to stay away from other animal products. (We did eat eggs recently because a friend payed us in eggs from their chickens for babysitting.) My dh likes meat but he only eats it at his mom's house. His cholesterol has gone way down.

I was vegi years ago and recently went back to it for health and ethical reasons. Dd was converted to it after doing an animal rights project at summer school last year. She found the PETA web site and was hooked. Actually she began with the Legally Blonde movie and went from there. She thought it was something she discovered herself and was surprised when I jumped on it and said, "ok, lets go vegan." I knew about vegetarian nutrition, but had to learn a bit about being vegan.

So, there I am and I hope I'm welcome.


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

MOVING??? MOVING!!!?? You mean, now if I ask someone their favorite way to prepare tofu, I gotta hear from someone *else* the great *soy debate* AGAIN???........







:
Not so much a happy camper.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome Amanda! You've got my name and I grew up in Concord :LOL. Wonder if I know you....
Anyone else feeling lethargic this week or is it just me? I am so tired......think it must be the heat. I hate the heat!!!!!!!!!! Also maybe my way of not dealing with moving this week, although I have been quite productive today.
Annie, how was your dinner, I'm curious how it turned out.
Has anyone else made the baby wipe solution from How it all Vegan? I made it last night and it came out really soapy? I know I could ask on their board, but I'm asking here, cuz I love my mamas!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

One of the reasons I feel that this belongs in FYT is that many of us are vegan - at which point, this no longer is an eating or nutrition issue but a lifestyle issue. My veganism affects many parts of my life that are not related to eating - clothing, pets, makeup, household cleaners, furniture, photographs, you name it.

Obviously I can't post a question to you other veggies in a topic in good eating about finding some non-leather shoes.

But I vote that at least at the moment, we continue to use this thread and discuss anything that we want related to vegetarianism or veganism whether it pertains to food or not. That way we can continue to support each other as a tribe.

On that note - I wanted to make a recommendation to anyone whose DP (or perhaps you) have been craving a nice biker wallet (you know the kind with the chain and 2 snaps). Pangea vegan company has a really nice looking one. My husband has worn it daily for 2 years and it still looks new. I was just looking at it on the floor and wanted to share.

We also have a couch with washable covers - which is easy to clean, like a leather one, but without..the leather!


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Isosmom,
The luncheon will be in July. Now I'm told I need to make it a Picnic theme. So far, these are a few of the ideas I'm kicking around:

*not* pigs in a blanket (GARDEN OF VEGAN p.105)
Using the Easy Biscuits from (HOW IT ALL VEGAN)

veggie & chip tray with french onion dip

fruit kabobs (sticking out of an upside down watermelon half)

Brushcetta (GOV p.104) With finger sized French loaf slices

potato salad (what's a picnic without it?)

mini corn on the cobs

baked beans (I think cold...picnic)

cucumber, tomato, onion, garlic, marinade in Italian drs.

apple crumble (GOV p. 192)

chocolate cupcakes (stacked flat to flat...then iced...stick a twizzler lace from the center...voila...firecrackers...{thinking 4th of July picnic}).

I will cover the serving table with red and white checkered cloth & have sand pails/shovels, sunglasses, mini beach balls, frizbees, and some diving toys for decoration (to be given as drawing door prizes) . I will put the Plates, napkins, and plastic flatware in my big picnic basket at the start of the buffet, and a cooler with iced bottled water on the other end.
What do you think?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Can I come??


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Sounds delish Annie. Hey, if you need any potato salad recipies, let me know. I just picked up The Vegetarian Meat and Potatoes Cookbook, and it's got (can you guess?) tons of potato salad recipies, many of them, if not all, vegan.
Pikku - I agree with you, I guess my question is, will we be kicked off good eating if we don't exclusively talk about food? I feel like if they move us here, it's ok, as long as we can keep posting how we have been in FYT.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

I say we post jus like we have been.. start a new thread every month... im not happy and i do hope that non vegs will not leave bad comments on this thread...

ok i want some potato salad recipes...

Yes im lethargic too.. its the heat and humidity.. man i took a nap this afternoon i couldnt handle it.. im glad my apt is in the basement of my building.. its nice and cool down here... :LOL

i made a vegan mac salad the other day with my vegan mayo and it was good.. dd gobbled down 2 bowls.. gonna have to use that since its nice and cool.. anyone have any good vegetarian recipes for cold pastas.. and yes i know about www.vegweb.com i jus wanna see if any of my mommas have tried and true recipes... even if its L/O i can easily modify it.. so post ladies!!!

hmmm maybe we should do a vegetarian summer food thread.. where we can put some of our fave summer dishes up that require little cooking... what do you all think???


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Agreed on all points Tricia. I'm looking for recipies for my mamas!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

childish- but I'm still so annoyed this thread is in here. Sure it is about food- but it is also about shoes, sofa's, makeup, social issues, travel, clothing, kids, school, guests, advocasy, everything! It is more of an alternative lifestyle than a food thing.

We went out for Japanese tonight- OMG this is our favorite food in the whole world. And they cook my veggies and the other side of the grill from the meat. They seat you at a big table with strangers and repeat what you ordered to everyone before they begin to confirm- so when they get to me and say "vegetarian?" I get to proudly nod my head and it usually sparks an interesting conversation if my kids aren't to wild. Tonight the woman said she could never go veg. I told her I thought the same thing, but it has been so much easier than I thought. I said "I watched this movie called "meet your meat" on the computer and I just knew I couldn't eat meat anymore. I haven't looked back, and I'm shocked at how much my health, cravings and tastes have changed since then!" The well, kind of funny part is that the chef forgot I had ordered vegetarian and out of habit dropped the shrimp (2 come with each meal) on my plate and as soon as he dropped he knew what he had done. he felt bad so I just put them off to the side. Shrimp is sometimes even my DH has given up- because we read that for every 1 pound of shrimp caught 4 pounds of sea life are killed and wasted.

I really do feel worlds better since going veg. The only problem I'm having is that during my period I think my iron gets low. So I've just has to be careful to really adjust my diet accordingly. Lots of broccoli, spinach and citrus.

So, I told playgroup I'd take hummis in the morning and I am out of tahini. I have sesame seeds can I make some or must I go shopping before playgroup?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I also agree that being vegetarian/vegan is much more than just food, it is a lifestyle.

Oh I'd love to hear some summer recipe ideas. I usually make a pasta salad byjust tossing in whatever veggies I have, sometimes some italian dressing or vegan mayonnaise.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

ok starting a food only thread on quick summer dish ideas...









and someone better post a potato salad recipe on there... :LOL


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Does anyone have any good links that talk about food combining?My DH thinks Im a nutcase for going veggie and thinks out children are going to starve because they arent getting the nutrients they need from meat








Speaking of makeup, what brands and types are considered vegan? I love makeup and need to be caught up to speed on that aspect of it. There was a news report last night, but I missed it, about the dangers of products such as makeup, shampoo and lotion to your body. Im going to look now to see if I can find it


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know I posted a few recipies on the thread Tricia started. (Some potato salads, yes!)
Also..........I was going through this and our original thread last night.......did you know we have 51 different members using those 2 threads? I think that's great, maybe there are more of us here than we realize


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I was wondering what you guys were doing for dp for father's day (I apoligize in advance to those of you with no dps). We're moving the day before and working the day of, but I thought maybe I could still plan something.....I don't know. We went to a movie last weekend for father's day, but I still feel I should do something more, maybe. So what do you all have planned?


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
I was wondering what you guys were doing for dp for father's day (I apoligize in advance to those of you with no dps). We're moving the day before and working the day of, but I thought maybe I could still plan something.....I don't know. We went to a movie last weekend for father's day, but I still feel I should do something more, maybe. So what do you all have planned?

well this is what I would have planned,except my dh decided to go to the college world series with his dad, so we wont be seeing him that day. We would be going to a park to have a picnic and play with the kids. My dh owns his own buisness, so he has long hours and doesnt get that much time with the kids, so doing something like park time is something I usually only get to do with them. I also like to have the kids make him some kind of art project, havent decided what yet.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Awesome, Annie, awesome


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
I was wondering what you guys were doing for dp for father's day (I apoligize in advance to those of you with no dps). We're moving the day before and working the day of, but I thought maybe I could still plan something.....I don't know. We went to a movie last weekend for father's day, but I still feel I should do something more, maybe. So what do you all have planned?


I havent decided what im gonna do for myself for fathers day.... im both mommy and daddy so im celebrating darn it...










i will probably take dd out to lunch and go see Garfield the movie... sounds like fun to me... :LOL

P.S. Isosmom no need to apologize...


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

My DH has spent all our money on kayaking (gear, gas/food to take boating trips, fees to enter rodeos,etc). So I feel no need to *buy* him anything, since we're all broke now







. He wants to go to Salida, CO to enter a kayaking rodeo on Father's day. So that's what we're doing.. woo-hoo, hanging out with a bunch of college aged guys drinking beer... (not sure if I'm glad to party or bummed cause there'll be no other mamas there)...


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

FWIW: I'm glad you've been relocated. I'd never read this thread before. I'm enjoying it and getting a lot of ideas.







I hope you all continue to share here.

If you've got a good non-dairy smoothie recipe, I'd love to have it. If you know a way I can get "good" fat in there for my toddler, but leave it out for the rest of us, that's even better. TIA.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Let me be the first to welcome you Chelle. I think we've got a good thing going here. I'll look into the smoothie thing, but I think you can just sub soy or rice milk, it's what I do. Why don't you want to eat good fats? They're good!








Uh..........anyone else notice Keys Mama absence? Where are you?????????


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

for smoothies.. i jus put soy milk, fruits, ice, and sucanet or other sweetner in (if needed) and blend... thats about it...

there are good healthy fats out there... avocado, and flax seeds and oils

yeah where is keys mama?????


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

We just use soy/rice milk, fruit and a frozen banana to make smoothies.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

We to use soy/rice/almond milk. In fact we use it in everything in place of cows milk. I've never had a problem making anything with it in place. Even baked foods and alfredo sauce


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

So does anyone wanna talk leather? I want to understand more about the industry. Most of us have leather shoes- even my birks are leather. Are there vegan robeez style shoes for kids?

Also- lets talk wood. I've been wood crazy- it's natural right? I was watching a national geographic movie on siberian tigers. 10,000 acres a DAY are being taken from their habitat. I can't imagine how many animals that is harming. And that is only one area. Wood can't be all that good now I'm feeling. Plastic has horrors to. I'm thinking maybe of switching to bamboo kitchen wares- does anyone know anything about it? I know it grows like weeds and is highly renewable- but I know little about the trade end. What about toys?

Now they'll be sorry they moved this to nutrition *evil grin*







: Seriously though, these are some non food veggie related issues I'm struggling with.


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
Welcome Amanda! You've got my name and I grew up in Concord :LOL. Wonder if I know you....

Maybe I'm your alter ego







:

I want to mention that I just had a physical and a whole blood work up and my doctor was amazed. My cholesterol was the best she's ever seen and I was not deficient in anything. She asked me about my eating habits and I told her and she was very interested.

Leather: I only buy leather products second hand. I've read the tanning industry is horrible for the environment not to mention to the animals who give up their skins. I've been tempted to order shoes but how can I be sure they'll be comfortable? I have picky feet. So, I read the labels in the store or I buy shoes second hand. I go barefoot at home.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Amandzia and chellemarie~









As for smoothies--just soy/rice milk, banana, fruit and blend.
Some of my Faves:

chocolate soy milk, banana, and a nut butter
vanilla soy milk, and peaches~kinda like peaches and cream








soy milk, banana, blueberries and wheat germ~my usual breakfast one

The fats we use are veg oil, olive oil, avocados, and soy margarine (for baking).

Rainbow~I have been wondering the same thing. I have been trying to become plastic free but there is soooooo much to get rid of! I would not be able to be on the computer! It just makes me sad to think of all of the plastic in the world. Wood seems like a good thing but it is decvastating to the environment. I did a research paper on Deforestation and if I need to use wood, I try to use leftovers from contruction sites, or wood that cam efrom old houses.

I have been doing some research on bamboo and that is what we will use for the floors in the house we will build. I also saw bamboo cutting boards and trivets. I think bamboo is really pretty.

As for the other, I know that Birks have vegan shoes that are called Birko-Flor. They don't have any animal products in them.

mamacarey~when I use makeup I use barescentuals. It is a makeup made from powdered minerals.








Where is Keysmama?


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I just thought of something.

Maybe, if we all feel strongly about wanting to be back in FYT, we could PM Cynthia our reasons for being there? Maybe she will move us back, yk?


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

We use PETA's Caring Consumers guide when shopping. It has which companies don't test on animals and also marks the ones who sell vegan products. Some of the entries have web ordering, which is convenient.
Does anyone have their pets on vegan diets? I was joking to my step daughter the other day that the only meat in the house was the cat food. She thinks I'm completely nuts anyway. The cat is almost 16 yrs old (same age as my step daughter) and I'm scared to change his diet at this point.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

From what I've read the animal food is a by-product of the meat industry. Basically the animals to sickly for human consumption are put in animal food. YICK. I used to feed my dog vegan dog food- but I had a small dog that didn't eat much. It seems it would break you if you had a larger dog. I also scrambled eggs with rice every day or two to be sure she was getting enough since they are pretty much omni's by nature. We also had a dog who would catch it's own food from time to time. blech.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I to love bamboo- I just adore how it looks and there are all kinds of bamboo kitchen options. I don't know about toys though. Right now we have to many toys so it will be awhile before we have to think about toys- but I feel uncomfortable with wood toys now. I like to buy used- but wood toys are hard to find used.
As I need to replace things in my kitchen I'll for sure be replacing them with bamboo. And our blinds and such are already all bamboo. I didn't know they made bamboo flooring.

I don't know that I could justify buying new vegan birks- I buy them used now.







I guess to me it is feeling like justifying eating meat by saying that someone else bought it and it will just get thrown out. I'm still buying used leather- but it is feelign wrong.


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

oh, yeah, our cat still catches mice, rats, and even squirrals. He leaves the raccoons alone, however.

I agree about even used leather feeling wrong. It's pretty gross when you think about how this was somebody's skin. When it's fur, it's obvious, but leather doesn't actually look like the animal, so I sometimes forget. Some things you can't even tell if it's real leather or not until you read the tag.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

my cats are the carnivores in my family... but i buy holistic food.. which is fit for human consumption, organic, and free range, and killed humanely in order to prevent the release of stress hormones ... hence the term holistic...

its actually not that much more expensive.. and they love it.. and it doesnt smell as revolting as the other crap...


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

tricia- where do you buy the holistic food from?

Ok just a mini vent here. While watching some tv today, which is not usual for me. But commercials just annoy me. What's w/the 24/24 for milk to lose weight? The 3 a day thing for dairy. Then I was thinking of other commercials the beef-whats for dinner, pork the other white meat, etc... Ok so how come no one is advertising for the veggies out there. I mean is there an agency out there designed for the promotion of healthy fruits and veggies? Sure I see an occasional green giant commercial but really? It seems they are sure advertising heavily for dairy and meat.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I guess because the most money is there?

tricia- where do you buy? The small bag of cat food at our co-op is 8.00 and we feed many a neighbohood cat so it gets pricey compared to the 2.00 grocery store bag.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

i buy mine from a local store called PETValu... they even came out with their own brand which is cheaper than the other ones...

i will check the brand names but eaglepack, newmans (i think) are fairly priced... i think i buy the eaglepack.. i jus know the colors... :LOL


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

ok, my dd's birthday is coming up on monday. we are having family over on tuesday to celebrate. I am in need of some appetizer recipies that would be veggie (lacto/ovo is ok) for the family. thanks very much


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

T

How come "Raw foodist mamas" got to stay in FYT while we got moved? (not that it's not working out alright here...just wondering...)


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

mamacarey, I'll try to think of some things, but my cookbooks are packed and I'm a bit lost without them







: Do you have a theme? I'd love to help.
Uh......I know there was a thread somewhere on this, but I'm new to the whole margarine thing, what are the best veg spreads for cooking and baking? I don't really use it as a spread, but would like to bake and cook with it.
Last but not least, dd and I just made the easiest granola bars if anyone's interested.


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
I am in need of some appetizer recipies...

How about a black olive tapenade and a green olive tapenade served with bread or crackers. I just through in black olives, garlic, olive oil, and artichoke hearts into the food processor for the black one and for the green one, about a cup of green olives, 1/4 to 1/2 c. blanched almonds, thyme, rosemary, garlic, some lemon juice, olive oil all ground in the food processor. I don't always use the same amount of everything, so the recipe's aren't specific, I'm afraid. Fresh fruit is nice this time of year. Then, there's always chips and salsa if you're pinched for time. Now I'm getting hungry. It's almost lunch time.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

isosmom~we are having a fairy theme for the party...have anything creative to go along that line? I would love the granola recipe, my ds loves it!! You have the best recipies!

Amandzia~that black olive tapenade sounds great, I might have to try that too

Keep the ideas coming, my in laws think that I am going to starve to death because of being veggie, so I want to prove them wrong


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
isosmom~we are having a fairy theme for the party...have anything creative to go along that line? I would love the granola recipe, my ds loves it!! You have the best recipies!









Thank you. Ok, are you ready for this, it's realllllll hard:LOL Mix 2 eggs with 1/2 c applesauce. Mix in 2 c granola and bake at 350 for 20 minutes. Dd has been eating them all morning.
Hmmmmmmm.....fairy food, let me get back to you on that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
my in laws think that I am going to starve to death because of being veggie, so I want to prove them wrong









You probably are wasting away :LOL


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Oh, a fairy party, how fun!















Maybe it can be like a tea party or a picnic. You can have magic wands and wings and pretty scarves. Oh, I want to go toooo.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

sweetpeasmom - There is limited money to be made in the fruits and vegetables industry compared to meat/dairy industries. I just finished reading Food Politics by Marion Nestle, who was involved for many years in the USDA and the creation of the various food pyramids. She explains about this.

Annie7 - I also wondered. how on earth can raw foodists have a tribe ALL ABOUT FOOD in FYT but we can't have our tribe about all sorts of issues?!?!

Rainbow - yes, the wood industry is also horrible but there are companies that only use easily regrown woods. I have a bamboo cutting board which is amazing. ANd when we redo the floors in our house, we're going to use bamboo as well. We also need a new kitchen counter and you can have one made from this amalgam of like sunflower hulls and other various plant materials which looks and feels like marble.

Amandzia - I'm afraid that I have to disagree with you. MY husband is the best husband ever!!!









Shoes - If I buy new shoes, they are vegan. If I buy used, some are vegan but if its not possible, they're leather. I don't like it either but I feel it's better than them just being thrown out and I always buy them from places like the Salvation Army so it goes to a good cause. If I spend $7 on a pair of used leather shoes rather than $100 on a pair of new vegan ones, I'll have $93 extra dollars to use for things like donating to animal sanctuaries, etc.
I've got some great recipies for the summer salads that I'll post. My boss (veggie) had the Vegetarian Meat and Potatoes book (omni husband but they eat veggie at home) and it looked great!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

hi fellow veggie mamas









mmmmmmmm granola.... now i want some..









fairy food.. well there are food associated with certain fairies...Im pagan so i know this one... :LOL


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN*
If I dare go out on a limb, I would say that most of us are vegetarian for moral reasons, rather than nutritional reasons, although I do feel that a vegetarian diet is a good nutritional choice. Given the unpleasant tone that most threads even mentioning the word "vegetarian" take on this particular board, I, for one, am not likely to post to any vegetarian threads that are posted here.





































:








OK that is the range of emotion(cons) I just went through. For one, I have not received a notification of new posts since like page 2.
And MOVED?!?!?!?!
For crying the f$#% out loud. ChristaN, ITA.
The whole purpose of this thread and the May one was because there is serious vegetarianism-ism on MDC.
/rant


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tricia80*
and someone better post a potato salad recipe on there... :LOL

OK, here is mine- boil potato whole ( red or the small white creamers)
just until soft
Slice into small pieces/quarters
Add olive oil, fresh chopped basil, and asparagus tips
Crushed black pepper and salt
Mix and cool
When cool, stir in zest of a lemon and Veganaise

Serve with fresh chopped chives on top!


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
Amandzia - I'm afraid that I have to disagree with you. MY husband is the best husband ever!!!









Oh, drat! I married the wrong guy then! lol


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Glad you're back Keys Mama. We were starting to wonder...........
Well, I'm moving Saturday so I'll be off the boards for a week or so until we get connected. I don't know what I'll do without MDC







:, maybe get something done:LOL
Hope your dd has a good birthday mamacarey


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

We were supposed to be moving saturday to but the place wasn't ready. Seriously- not even close. I thought if we moved in with all the damage not repaired they would drag their feet on fixing it. As long as they don't have our signature or money yet they'd make sure to get it done.
next weekend I guess. A shame to, I was all hyped up for it.

So- all this talk about shoes is just leading me to this confession. My MIL bought new daisy-Roots for the girls. I told her that Eliana's had a hole in them, honestly I thought it was funny that a baby was able to walk a hole into them. I didn't care about the hole. I said I was so bummed because "What were the odds I'd find another pair like them used" since I love the particular style she was wearing. I bought a pair of platypaw sandals used and guess what I got in the mail?? 2 brand spankin new pair of Daisy Roots- one for each DD in the pattern I love so much. Now I feel guilty. They are still in the package. I can't decide what to do with them. I guess they are here now, eh?

I ordered a doll house that talked on the website about how it is environmentally friendly and uses trees from renewable forests and it just sounded ideal for a wooden dollhouse. So it comes a week later in 2nd huge box stuffed with styrofoam









I don't know about fairy food- but all I can think of is fresh fruits mixed together- blue berries to since they are in season.

WB keysmama







Did you catch the post where I said I was going crazy smashing every nut I can find into recipes since you gave me that idea with the cashew pesto? LOL


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

KEYS IVE MISSED YA








hello everyone again...


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Keysmama! Glad you found us, it took me a while, too









who ever posted the smoothie ideas, bless you







I've only made em with fruit & soy milk. When I told DS we were going to make a choc. smoothie for desert, he made up a dance in the kitchen that he called the chocolate smoothie dance :LOL We used frozen bananas, soy milk, homemade choc. syrup and almond butter.







. seriously







We put the extra into popsicle molds. DS went to bed tonite talking about how he was going to check to see if it was frozen right when he wakes up tomorrow









wanna hear what a lazy vegetarian I am? we had grits for dinner







: haha


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Rainbow - That was very thoughtful of your MIL!!! However, here's what I did when my mother bought me something made of leather. I told her that while I really liked the gift and appreciated it, I didn't feel that I could use it because it was made of leather. She hadn't actually realized that it was leather (although I'm sure your MIL knows the shoes are) and she felt embarassed. I mailed it back to her and she returned it and got me something else.

Would that work with your MIL?? Maybe let her buy something else new for DDs and find the used shoes yourself? Just make sure to let her know how kind it was of her and how much you appreciate her buying them.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm certain she knew- kind of like "oh she can't buy them so I will" I don't think ti was mean spirited at all- but I do think she realized. I'm not sure how to approach it. I don't want to be rude or unthankful- but I feel really badly supporting new leather.

blah. it's late, I'll check back in the AM


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*
Did you catch the post where I said I was going crazy smashing every nut I can find into recipes since you gave me that idea with the cashew pesto? LOL









: yep saw that , thought of that last night making my cashew key lime leave basil pesto









thanks Trish and dready....
Iso, good luck with the move!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

MMMMMM

I'll try that! DH is totally loving this meals- he must be a nutty guy


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
wanna hear what a lazy vegetarian I am? we had grits for dinner







: haha









well I for one applaud you! Grits! Soul food inspiried by native american traditions. loaded with iron and comfort food. You can't get any better than that! ( unless you mix in scrambled egg, cheese and bacon bit!







: ) WHICH btw, I make with veggie bacon crumbled into the grits and it is damn good!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

wow- I bet DH would love that.

I just can not get into grits. it was hard enough to get used to biscuits instead of bread


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

ok Just gotta ask. What are grits exactly?


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Grits is a hot corn cereal you make just like cream of rice or cream of wheat.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Your welcome dready







!! Please share how you make homemade choc syrup please







.

Annie7~Yeah I was kinda bummed too. I went on FYT and saw that the Pagan thread was not moved to Spirituality. It is frustrating.

Rainbow~Where did you get the dollhouse from?

Okay, what are the toiletry products that you use? Do you make your own? If so, how? Also, what cleaning products do you use?

I use Philosophy skincare stuff. I was bummed to find that they were not on the PETA list







My skin is soo sensitive, though, that I am afraid to use something else.

One more...we are phasing out plastic....what are your fave wooden toy stores?


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmama*
One more...we are phasing out plastic....what are your fave wooden toy stores?

When my oldest dd was little I loved to go to craft fairs and buy handmade wooden toys directly from the craftsman. By now between my sister's family and mine, we seem to have everything and just pass things back and forth depending on who has babies or toddlers. It's hard to find wooden toys at second hand stores because everyone who has them tends to pass them around family and friends or keep them.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

Hello







I was wondering why this thread wasn't on the first page of the tribal areas anymore! Well, I found it again


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

When we lived back east I used to love going to West VA to the Appalachian mall to buy wood toys. Now I order from Nova www.novanaturals.com Their are a teeny bit cheaper than Ecobaby, Rosie's, Magic Cabin, etc. Also we are trying to get ionto making them ourselves more. DH made the boys a play kitchen for Christmas, and ,ade DS1 swords for his b-day. I made them tree blocks.

I think I can post the choc. syrup recipe up here? yes? It's not copyrighted by anyone to my knowledge.

Chocolate Syrup:
1/2 cup cocoa
1 cup water
2 cups sugar
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 tsp vanilla

Mix the cocoa and water in a saucepan. Heat and stir to dissolve. Boil 3 min. Add salt and the vanilla. Pour into sterilized pint jar, and store covered in refrigerator. Keeps for several months. So much cheaper than buying the store stuff and you can make it OG (and it's still cheaper than Hershey's schwag)! yay!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

oh yay, also I made 2 loaves of banana bread but forgot to add the butter or sugar







: so now I got all this weird bread on my counter. What can I do with it? I made some bread pudding and it was good and I could make some more, but just looking for other ideas


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
oh yay, also I made 2 loaves of banana bread but forgot to add the butter or sugar







: so now I got all this weird bread on my counter. What can I do with it? I made some bread pudding and it was good and I could make some more, but just looking for other ideas









I just made an Italian bread salad where you marinate old bread in vinegar and oil before mixing it with vegi's. How about you try marinating your banana bread in fruit juice and then mix it with nuts and fruit?


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

All vegan

Cleaning products - I try to use white vinegar, orange oil concentrate cleaner, and some 7th generation and Ecover products - all natural and biodegradable. Be careful because Ecover uses some whey (WTF?!?!?!) in their products, so some are vegan and some aren't. Their non-chlorine bleach (very strong hydrogen peroxide) works very well, as does their cream scrub cleanser. I use Tree of Life dishwashing liquid and alternate between 7th gen. laundry powder and trying some new ones in bulk.

Toiletry - dr. bronner's for hand-washing liquid, Avalon shampoo. We don't use anything but water to wash our face and body. We use Naturade stick deoderants which work really well.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeasmom*
ok Just gotta ask. What are grits exactly?

the white version of paella ( white as in color, not race)
Made of hominy corn.







:


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Just bought some *smoked tofu* because I've never seen it before and it sure looked interesting. Now what do I do with it??


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

yum, I have eaten that cubed up cold mixed in with pasta salad , or mash it up with some hummus or artichokes for a 'pate' on bread or crackers. Also good sliced up with toppings in a wrap, or on a sandwich with lettuce and tomato like a smoked meat sandwich.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

If it's good brand, it will make a great substitute for smoked mozarella on fresh bread with tomatoes and basil (I like a bit of olive oil and balsamic vinegar.)

Also good as tea sandwiches with spread.


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to jump in a say I am a Vegan momma too. I have been lurking and posting on the mothering boards for about 1.5 years. I just love that this place has so many other people like myself.

not much to contribute to the tread at this time, just wanted to say hello to other veggie/vegan folks









signed
Heather
Vegan, pregnant, breast feeding momma


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all. Just dropping in to say the move went well and I survived the meaty father's day barbque, tired baby and hyper kiddo and all............Get back to you all when the computers up in the new place!!!!!!!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok so any veg mamas got a room for dd and i to crash... :LOL

all the omnis on the board are offering.... :LOL

how is everyones day??

Isos-- glad to hear that the move and bbq went well... Congrats!


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

tricia~We got a room. It is also has the computer in it so you would still have access to MDC :LOL

Isos~Also glad to hear the move went well!

Ugh, got back from a weeklong vacation yesterday. I am glad to be home but damn, it is 59 degrees here today!!!!!!!!! This is the summer, wth?!? Feels more like fall, to me. Maybe you ladies with hot weather can send some of that my way :LOL


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, we won't have a whole extra room now that we're moving- but the sofa is free :LOL

I must be missing the "popular" threads- what's up?


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Tricia, I have a hammock under the palm trees just for you
















T I stumbled on to a "Dr Mercola" thread- he is super-omni-guy....
What do you free-thinking veggie mamas think of the "don't give your babies grains, or soy, only lots of meat and cod liver oil" stuff?


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmama*
damn, it is 59 degrees here today!!!!!!!!!

yeah, here too

*CELSIUS!!!*







:

Just had a yummie veg dinner from our fav Island/Japanese/Fusion place- veggie sushi with hearts of palm, cucumber, sprouts, carrot, daikon, asparagas, inside out with black sesame seeds....tofu in japanese breadcrumbs deep fried ( Oh I Know!!) with edamame and sticky rice...I am stuffed!


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
What do you free-thinking veggie mamas think of the "don't give your babies grains, or soy, only lots of meat and cod liver oil" stuff?

I never heard of that. That's odd since they warn you that even kids need to watch cholesterol and salt and fat. That sounds unhealthy. My babies are all breastfed exclusively for 6 months and don't eat much until about a year. I feed them vegi, but sometimes at grandma's house dh gives them meat and I don't say anything. Some day they'll make up their own minds on this, like 12 yr old dd did. I'm not going to tell them that grandma and daddy are bad, just different. How do you all talk to the young kids about the different eating phylosophies of friends and families without making judgments?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

My DS1 eats meat and didn't start until he was about 2-1/2 or 3. We wanted to make sure he knew exactly what it was and know that he was making his own choice. DH is an omni, so it's not like I was making it special (well, not like I was making it at all, I don't even know how to cook the junk).

amandzia~ we just tell DS that exact same thing, and the same for explaining why his best friend is vegan, etc. Just that we are all different. And we choose what we want to eat, and since I love animals, I don't want to eat them or have their dead bodies sitting inside my alive body. He understands that, but still asks me every-other-freakin-day why I'm veg! haha, I'm assuming this is still a phase. I think DS would be totally into the veg diet if DH wasn't omni, DS worships everything DH does.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

KeysMama~I can't believe there is a doctor out there saying that







:uke
I think that kids babies should be veg and, if kids want to eat meat, then they can decide on their own. When dd was 10 mos old, I had real issues about buying lamb or veal baby food. The thought of it makes me want to uke again.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Along the same lines, what do you veggie ladies think of the low-carb, high protein diet craze going on? I have a friend on that diet and she gives herself license to eat a 10 oz porterhouse steak every lunch and dinner







I really don't get how that can be healthy







?


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't think it is healthy at all. Balance- it is all in balance. I wouldn't want to eat a primarily soy or primarily meat or primarily leaf or primarily bean or primarily fruit (I'm sure you get my drift by now)


----------



## sontanned (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
oh yay, also I made 2 loaves of banana bread but forgot to add the butter or sugar







: so now I got all this weird bread on my counter. What can I do with it? I made some bread pudding and it was good and I could make some more, but just looking for other ideas









Next time that happens use it to make a trifle.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Quote:

what do you veggie ladies think of the low-carb, high protein diet craze going on?









ugh don't even get me started on this one







:


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ask that again in about 10 years when the effects become visible and irreversable. When our federal tax dollars are used to support "fatkin's followers" who claim disability from heart trouble and obesity. When all of our *used to be* favorite foods have been permanently "low carb (low taste)" altered. When all of that extra factory farming for meat has left us short on water and long on erroded, contaminated soil. Rant? Somebody stop me.....







:


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sontanned*
Next time that happens use it to make a trifle.

A who? Those little chocolate balls covered in sprinkles? OH wait, that's a truffle... hmm... help me out









ARG! I hate that Atkins schtuff. It's not healthy at all. They're not even touting it as healthy, just as a way to lose weight. What's gets me is that the health food stores sell the "atkins friendly" junk!! sheesh! I know, I know, it's all about the money, but c'mon! It's not healthy, for christ's sake!


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

As a gift I got a trifle bowl. I've never used it!
Dready mamma, It's a layered dish of cake cubes, fruit (like berries), whipped topping, shaved chocolate...various things to your taste.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Trifle is soooo


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a health question. Right about the time I went vegetarian I started getting this crazy weird feeling. I'm wondering if it could be related and if I'm missing a vital-vitamin or something. Or if I should get checked out? It is hard to described- but do you know how you get the chills over your body sometimes- for me it is especially when someone plays with my hair. Imagine something similar concentrated in your upper head. It doesn't spread all over. Like this strange "blip"- it is the wierdest feeling and I'm starting to get concerned about it. It started like *to the week* that I went veg which would honestly suprise me for it to be related, as you would guess it would take some time for my vitamins to get out of wack. My first thought was b12 because as far as I know I don't get any- no sea veggies no meat, where else is it? But my daily vitamin has 15mcg
Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*
I have a health question. Right about the time I went vegetarian I started getting this crazy weird feeling. I'm wondering if it could be related and if I'm missing a vital-vitamin or something

It could be you are low in iron. You can have that checked quite easily, though. There are many other ways to get iron than meat, but it's something to pay attention to. Iron is in most green leafy vegetables, wheat germ and whole grain cereals expecially barley and quinoa, legumes, apricots, raisins, tofu and potatoes. These are all good sources of iron. You could try an iron suppliment too. It could also mean you aren't getting enough to eat at all. Read lots about nutrition and look at your diet. Maybe you could track down the problem. A blood work up is always useful too. Good luck.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmama*
KeysMama~I can't believe there is a doctor out there saying that







:ukeI think that kids babies should be veg and, .

ugh, sorry, don't get me started.








Carbs and grains are SO vital! Yes, the gmo/overprocessed/yada yada is horrible, but that really effects ALL foods, not just grains. Grains absorb water and make bowel health effective....they collect carcinogens by allowing harmful stuff to bind with the fiber . The Glucose is used to make fuel for cells in the brain and nervous system...Balance, yes, it is all about the balance.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I would be VERY surprised if it was related to your vegetarianism. It takes longer than that for most of the vitamins/minerals that you wouldn't get daily through your diet to leave the system. Most water-soluble vitamins, which aren't stored by the body, are easily gotten through a balanced diet. And you are taking vitamins, so I can't see why. Are you taking a vitamin specifically for vegetarians? I'm vegan and I take a vegan vitamin targeted at vegans (rather than accidentally vegan) so I know I'm getting all I need. I don't take it every day because my diet is so balanced but I take it often enough.

Edited to add: I'd wait a couple of months before getting a blood test done for your vitamin/mineral content. And B vitamins - you have to not eat those for a LONG time before they start t affect you because your body needs very little of them and they are stored.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

that is why I was thinking it would be unrelated. It was literally the same week. I eat broccoli nearly every day and spinch salad quite often- plus my vitamin. I'd be suprised it my iron was low. The vitamin is not for vegans- it is the Melaleuca vitamins- they are really great. I didn't know they had vegan specific vitamins!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

VegLife vitamins, made by Solgar - all of them 100% vegan - some multis, some single vits/minerals. I love them.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

ITA with all of you on the Atkins stuff. It is really unbelievable. There is a Dr. who advocates basically a vegan diet for health for young and old. He gives all of the statistics on health effects of various kinds of diets (as in how people eat generally) and explains the health impacts of various diets (as in fad diets, particularly Atkins). He is incredibly persuasive and his recommendations work for health but also for losing weight. The book that I read is Eat for Life (Yeah, it's a totally kitschy name) and his name is Fuhrman.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I could vent all day long about the low-carb craze







:. I just don't understand how people can ignore the years and years of research and study all showing that a balanced diet along with exercise is the healthiest way to go.

I was at a barbecue a few weekends ago and of course it was only hotdogs and hamburgers. There was a girl there that was on the Atkin's diet and she sat down to 2 hamburger patties. Gross! Lucky me I got to eat iceberg lettuce salad. Of course, even the pasta salad had chunks of ham in it. But that's a whole other vent!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

well we had my dd's first birthday party last night







and it went off great. We had Cathe's Zucchini-Avocado Salsa. I put the optional tomatoes in it and then I also added black beans. It was Yummy!!







Even my dh ate it and he doesnt like zucchini, avocados, or corn.








http://www.mothering.com/recipes/salsa.shtml

Does anyone know where I can find a veggie food pyramid? My mom was asking and I didnt know exactly what it would be.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
Does anyone know where I can find a veggie food pyramid? My mom was asking and I didnt know exactly what it would be.

I have a great one! It is a really great illustration, but the magazine I got it out of is no longer in print ( Vegetarian Baby and Child). I have it on my fridge, and am HAPPY to fax it to anyone that has a fax...I don't have a scanner so I can't put it in the computer....


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/HEALTH/diet....eut/index.html


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't have a vegan pyramid, but this site gave me great information for making sure dd got all her nutrients on a vegan diet. I know I saw both vegan and vegetarian pyramids somewhere, but I can't figure out where. In Scientific American mag. they had a new food pyramid, while not vegi, did emphasize limiting animal products. Let me find that one for you too. In the meantime, try this~

www.vrg.org/nutshell/kids.htm


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's the article with the new pyramid in Scientific American. It's not vegetarian, but the article and new pyramid on page two de-emphasizes meat and the article talks about healthy fats. Maybe it would be useful to you.
















http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?art...mber=1&catID=2


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks for all the info


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi! Dh, dd and I recently changed to a vegetarian-ish diet, we have stopped eating domesticated animals. I am looking forward to reading and learning more about vegarianism from this thread.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Welcome! I love that you are going veg - despite your name!







:
domesticated- you mean like farm animals? or mammals? or *gulp* dogs and cats?!?! :LOL


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Here is a link to the vegan food pyramid:

http://www.nutrispeak.com/vegan_food_guide1.htm


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

thanks! much more colorful than the one on my fridge now!


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks for the vegan food pyramid. It didn't say anything about nutritional yeast for B-12. I'm wondering what you all think about that. I was using it alot, then I read that too much can cause gall stones. Now I use it more moderately. We like it for it's "cheesy" quality in sauces.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

It is my opinion that miso is a much better source for B12. I have also heard from a vegetarian nutritionist that Nutritional Yeast can lead to a calcium deficiency by making it harder to digest calcium, much like meat has the same effect.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

what can you tell me about flaxseed oil? How do I use it? I am trying to get more of the healthier fats in our diet because both of my kids are very tiny.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I like to put flax seed in smoothies. I'm not a huge fan of the taste, so I try to disguise it. Don't cook with it, it doesn't do well with heat.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm sure Chikngirl means farm animals - she probably still eats fish.

I sometimes buy a liquid mix of omega oils and put some of it with some olive oil on my salads. You can also just get flaxseed oil and do this. For kids you could put a bit of it in soups (right before serving), smoothies, in mashed potatoes, anything that might require a little non-cooked oil.

There is a liquid mixture made just for kids you can find in the refrigerated section of the vitamin section in your local health food store.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Ok, I have never used tofu, but am going to add some to our diet. dont think Im a tofu flunky, but how do I use it? do I need to do anything to it before using it? What are some good ways to prepare?

Also, I had asked earlier about flaxseed oil. What about flaxseeds? can you cook with them?

BTW this is my new favorite place to hang out. I used to like just the diapering board, but this one has become more fun for me lately


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

deep fried tofu is yummy but not really healthy. my dh lately has been pressing the tofu between paper towels to dry it out and then cooking it on a foreman grill. it flattens it and cooks it without grease and it comes out yummy. we use strips on a salad or put strips or chunks in any kind of recipe.

flax seeds are fabulous. you can grind them in a little spice grinder to get the healthy oils, but i'm sure other folks have much better ideas. i think dh told me that if you didn't grind them and ate them whole, then they passed through your system without you getting much of the benefit from them...but i'm not sure.


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Tug, that is a great Tufo idea, I NEVER would have thought to use the Foreman grill. I may just have to get one now


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

An easy way to incorporate tofu in is to crumble it up into spaghetti sauce or on a pizza. This is the only way I can get DH to eat it


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

I stir fry tofu or blend it up in sauces. I've even made an uncheese cake with it. There are a lot of vegi cookbooks that can give you ideas. I'm lucky that my local library has lots of cookbooks, including vegan ones.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

last night I made veggie tofu lasagne. I did not use ricotta as the traditional recipie calls for, I drain and mash tofu and mix with seasoning and use that in place of ricotta. I still use organic mozzerella ( the whole stuff) and then portabellos in my sauce. Very good way to use tofu!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

ONe great thing to do with tofu - especially for kids - french toast. By the Norimu Silken tofu - the soft one in the aseptic box.

Into the blender with 1/2 Cup soy milk, 1/2 tsp vanilla, and a bunch of cinnamon. Then you can dip the bread and fry like you would with regular egg batter.

We LOVE this! Always with real maple syrup and Earth Balance.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

That french toast sounds really good!

Here are two things we do with tofu that the kids LOVE:

Mash firm tofu and mix in salsa. Dip pita bread or tortilla chips in it.

Mash firm tofu. Add sliced celery, veganaise, sea salt (or whatever you use) and pepper. Makes an eggless salad. I serve this on bread with tomato and spinach


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

One that my kiddos love is just to drain some firm tofu and then slice it up, put it on a baking sheet, sprinkle tamari on both sides and top it with minced fresh garlic or granulated garlic. Put in the oven on broil for 10 min., flipping over halfway through cooking. REally good finger snack.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

dready we do a very similiar one too that my kids love- except I mix honey, tamari and a little olive oil and we coat the bites in that and then sprinkle with seasame seed and bake until golden. They dip in in soy or catsup







and love to practice with their chop stix


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

PikkuMyy, I'm definitely trying that this weekend! I've tried so many french toast recipes that never quite did the trick, but none of them used tofu! Great tip...thanks!

dready*mama, I'm trying that with the smoked tofu that I bought. We usually make our own version of "shake and bake" to dredge tofu in...but your idea sounds really good! Thanks for the heads up on that one!


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi everyone -

I just found this thread and I think it's great that there's a spot for veg discussion and support.







(Though something more than a wee thread would be even better!)

Does anyone know of a good source of information regarding raising a child vegetarian? While I am a veggie, my husband (who used to be a live-on-peanut-butter vegetarian) can't get rid of his meat habit, though he loves the food I cook (can I just say that Madhur Jaffrey's World Vegetarian is the best). He just gets these burger etc cravings and then complains about feeling yucky afterwards









Anyway, dh is slowly getting into solids and has been SCARFING the bean soups and hummous and veggieburgers etc I make, but I feel like I need some additional info about how I can raise her without meat in an extended family that, well, frankly, considers potato chips a vegetable.

I know some people feed their kids meat until they're old enough to make a decision for themselves.....but I have a problem doing that morally and health-wise, though dh doesn't mind one way or the other.

Any thoughts? resources?

Thanks!


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Thomi'sMommy, check out the book Becoming Vegan by Brenda Davis and VM (I can never remember the spelling of the second author's name!). They are both nutritionists and there is good info on nutritional requirements for adults and children! They also wrote a similar book, Becoming Vegetarian, if that suits your needs more







If your husband doesn't care, my vote would be to raise your little one veggie with the option to change when he's older


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Its funny bumping into all the same people on the different veggie boards









I saw your french toast recipe last night, PikkuMyy, and I was going to make it this morning, it sounded so good. Of course, I forgot all about it until I logged on here







Do you think if I tossed in a kale leaf we could call it lunch?!

Annie, reading your post about marinated tofu has given me plans for dinner! I marinate my tofu, then saute some brown rice, onion, green pepper, shredded cabbage in olive or canola oil (in an oven-proof casserole). Top with marinated tofu. Dump in a can of diced tomatoes with juice. Drizzle with balsamic vinegar and bake for an hour or so.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

callmemama said:


> I saw your french toast recipe last night, PikkuMyy, and I was going to make it this morning, it sounded so good. Of course, I forgot all about it until I logged on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Thomi'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone -
> I know some people feed their kids meat until they're old enough to make a decision for themselves.....but I have a problem doing that morally and health-wise, though dh doesn't mind one way or the other.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Good point







But since my vegan 4yo doesn't like veggies, I went ahead and tossed a kale leaf in the mix! Turned it a light shade of green and gave it a slight taste of kale, but thank goodness the maple syrup won the little guy over - whew! BTW, I don't recommend adding the kale leaf for people with discriminating tastes









On a side note, it took my blender (and me with a spatula) about 15 minutes to puree the mixture - I think its time for a new kitchen tool


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
I don't personally agree with that at all (edited to add: I don't agree with what those "some people" do.....
As adults, we automatically have a duty, and do make choices that we see as best for our children.

Vegfamily has a message board where lots of vegetarian parents post and discuss topics like this one. Several MDC members (like me) are part of this board.


Point 1= agreed! If your kid needs a medicine for health, do you let them decide if they *want* to take it? No way! Healthy diet is the same (in my opinion). Otherwise there are kids who'd live on fritos and popsickles.

Point 2= was going to post the same thing about vegfamily!...See ya there!


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, everyone!

That's exactly what I was thinking: if it's good for me then it should be good for my daughter.

I'll check out those sites!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

My youngest is vegan and I am ethical vegetarian, and my oldest is also ethical veg. HOWEVER, lately the oldest really wants meat. I credit this to the fact that she did have meat in-utero and did have some in her first 2 years of life. And she sees her daddy eat it ( out of the house). So, we decided that when we go out, she may order some meats ( she usually only asks for chcken or fish) and she understands that mama still does not cook that way. I am trying to loosen my grip just a tad because I really want her to be on board by her choice- so I feel like I have to let her experiement within reason ( and ethics). She is turning 9


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
As adults, we automatically have a duty, and do make choices that we see as best for our children. I'm not going to give my children foods with artificial dyes and chemicals because I know it's not good for them. Why would I give it to them and then see if they choose to stop eating it as older children? To me that would be backwards.

What about parents who become vegetarian later in life, after they have already fed their children meat?


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomadmom*
What about parents who become vegetarian later in life, after they have already fed their children meat?

That would be a different story. If it happened with me, I would have a vegetarian household and if some of the kids, after knowing exactly why our family has become a vegetarian one, still want to eat meat at other people's houses, then that's their choice. I would be particular about the kids who were old enough to understand why I was making such a choice. With younger ones, I would expect that other people would give them vegetarian food as well. Obviously a divorced family is another situation as well.

I would be very careful about making the switch easy and tasty and not making my kids upset about the change. I would want them to understand how important it was and not feel powerless - give them lots of choices and power when it came to meals, etc.

All what ifs...


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok i turned my omni house to a veg household overnight...

dd has always liked veggies so it wasnt too difficult.. and she loves soy milk and tofu.. we have been veg for 9 months now and she is 5 yrs old... if shes older and wants to experiment or try meat.. i will explain to her why we dont.. if she still does i will make sure its local organic meat...

im not worried now cuz whats the use in worryin about something that may happen in a few years...


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

I turned *myself* vegetarian overnight, initially for health reasons that didn't affect the rest of my family. So, at first it didn't even occur to me that the whole household should become meat-free (not that dh ever would







). In researching veggie nutrition, I came upon all the other issues--ethical, economic, environmental, etc.

Dh has at least cut *way* down and is very willing to try a lot of the veggie meals I make. Ds hates beans/lentils/legumes, and has always had major texture issues, so he's very reluctant to try most of "my" meals. I have told him that no one should make him feel bad about his choice to eat meat, but that it's important to think about where his food comes from and to make informed decisions.

If ds had been younger, I think it would have been easier to phase meat out for him. He was old enough to understand all the issues and I didn't think it was fair to make the decision for him any more than I would have made it for dh. Dd *was* very young, and didn't eat much of anything, including meat. It would have been simple to cut it out of her diet but, as I said, it was only an issue for *me* at the time. As it turned out, she did decide on her own to stop eating it.









Of course now I wish I'd never given my kids meat in the first place. My life would be so much easier if we all ate the same foods!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

In our house Im veggie, my dh is not. So our kids will have the option for both. my ds doesnt really like meat, except chicken nuggets, so its not really an issue with him. My dd is only a year old and I have been giving her mostly veggie meals with a little chicken (rarely)

I had to laugh at my mom today when I talked to her. She had talked to my SIL yesterday. My SIL was on bedrest until a month ago and spent some time on these boards. My mom told her that I am now veggie and my SIL thinks that this is some sort of cult place that I have joined into because she told my mom that "everyone on the MDC webboard is vegetarian"








This is coming from someone who I have never seen eat any vegetables as long as Ive known her


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
In our house Im veggie, my dh is not. So our kids will have the option for both. my ds doesnt really like meat, except chicken nuggets, so its not really an issue with him. My dd is only a year old and I have been giving her mostly veggie meals with a little chicken (rarely)

Just something to think about, and I think this is what the others were getting at when they said why give your kids meat in the first place...Your kids are very young, and since they don't eat meat other than a little chicken, it'd be very easy to phase it out of their diets. If you believe a veggie diet is healthier for you, then why not raise your kids to be veggie as well? If they really want to eat meat when they're older, you can educate them on all the issues and let them decide. If the only thing your ds would miss is chicken nuggets, there are lots of convincing substitutes. I'm not trying to tell you what to do, but it makes more sense to add meat to their diet later if that's what they want than to try to convince them to stop eating it once they're used to it. I wish I'd thought of that when mine were little!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, those Chic'n' nuggest by Morningstar are very convincing - as are the Boca ones. I highly doubt your son would really notice.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

personally, we like the Quorn brand the best. The chickn substitute they use ( tvp) is so good , and you can get it without breading which is nice too.


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

My dh's kids, when they come over, just have to eat what we eat even though they aren't vegetarian. I try to provide lots of opportunities for a variety of proteins (legumes, rice, lots of nuts, seeds, grains, soy) even between meals. As long as even the snack foods are healthy, everyone will eat well enough, in my experience. Sometimes I even make a desert that's actually part of the meal- like fresh fruits and nuts, a cashew cream I make, or tofu pudding. When people are hungry, they'll eat and as long as there's only healthy things available, all will be well.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Nomadmom~thanks, that has given me something to think about. I know he likes veggie alternatives because he loves the veggie bologna that we get from our co-op. It looks like a lunchable, but has veggie bologna, string cheese, apple juice box and 2 cookies. He will actually eat these better than he will a regular lunchable. He runs to that every time we go to the co-op.

Are all meat alternatives soy based? It seems like all that I found are.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

YEah, most veggie "meats" are soy or tvp. You can get burgers that are mostly rice and mushroom and veggies, but still soy is the base.








T and where is the flame-retardant suit smilies...
why did we loose our "tribe status" but photography moms, deadheads, dread heads (and other similar "lifestyle" groups) did not? where is thread that explains this???

disclaimer- I personally don't care who has a tribe, just seems inconsistant!!

edited to remove the religious tribe question- that I get....


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

never mind, I just read CM thread on the moves, but I guess I still didn't get it because many of the threads she wanted moved/closed are still there ( but not us







: )


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*
Are all meat alternatives soy based? It seems like all that I found are.

Quorn isn't soy based. It's micoprotein, which is mushroom based. Some Quorn products contain milk and all (I think) contain egg white as a binder. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have soy at all.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

mmmm, good to know! I haven't had any around in a while, and didn't recall


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacarey*

Are all meat alternatives soy based? It seems like all that I found are.


THere are some that are more wheat-based. For example Tofurky has some soy but it is mostly wheat.

Various seitan styles are all "wheat meat" of wheat gluten. We like the chicken style one, which has some bean flour but no soy.

we like a lot of the soy-based ones but in cutting down on our soy, we've turned to seitan to fill in some of the gaps. It makes great taco filling, corned "beef" hash, and the strips are great in a stir fry.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks for all the good info!!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a question after talking with my dh. Do most of you homeschool or do your kids go to public schools? My dh is afraid of having our kids be vegetarians because acording to him "I went to school with 2 kids who were vegetarians and they were thought of as freaks, and I dont want my kids to be freaks." BTW I have met one of these people, and trust me he would be a freak even if he ate a whole cow every day. How do you teach your child to stick to being veggie while in school and at friends houses?


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

We switched from being omivorous to being vegetarian near the end of my daughter's 3rd grade year. (she's entering 6th this fall) At first she was all for being the trend setting leader (you'd have to know her personality







) and as the kids all got older, it got less attractive. Field trips that include lunches out (instead of brown bag) can be a hassel, but overnite's with friends are easy. (True friends parents are more than willing to accomodate...if the other kid's parents are put off by the notion that your kid will skip the chicken platter, better off to let the other kid sleep over at YOUR place if it has to happen at all)... We've only had one incident when my daughter ate a pepperoni in defiance of our dietary choices, but she was very humble and apologetic afterwards (but, MUCH later afterwards). However, being so informed about foods (production, packaging, additives, hidden ingredients), she feels like a big shot when the health/science teacher will ask her to inform the class about what she knows. (She LOVES that!!)
She likes to carry a lunchbag that has animals pictured on it and says "no animals in here!" (from petacatalog.com under kids stuff) and is happy to eat everything and be so tall and slender while her peers have the x-box physiques (if ya know what I mean)

P.S. She attends a private school with a public sized enrollment.
Hope some of that helped. If you need more specifics, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

There's a book that will help you prepare your vegan/veggie kids for school and all that goes with it. Can't mention the name since it would violate the board rules, but perhaps someone else will mention it for me.









My daughter goes to preschool and we'll be putting her in private school her whole life. So far she is really good about being vegan in school. No one pays her any mind. I always send the vegan equivalent to school when they are havign a party (pizza, cupcakes, ice cream etc.). She's a happy camper.


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Or, you could stumble across it on your own by looking at another site like:
http://www.vegfamily.com/


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks for the link. I think my dh has more issues about it with our ds than he does with our dd. I dont know exactly why a big slab of beef should be associated with being manly. I think that is the way he was brought up-very meat and potatoes. Which is probably why his dad is diabetic from being too big and had to have bypass surgery. With all of the heart related illness in both of our families (my Dh's father and his heart, my grandfather died of a heart attack, and my dad has really high cholesterol and has to go in tomorrow for a heart catheter







) I would rather our children grow up on a vegetarian diet to help them not be at risk as much.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all. I'm baaaaaaaaack







Just checking in, good to see you're all still around.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Mama Carey - check out the book "The Sexual Politics of Meat"

Isosmom - Welcome back!!! You moved, right? How did it go?

I just had a delicious blueberry-bananna smoothie with half rice dream and half vitasoy. Yummmm!

I just noticed that some people were still posting on the "banned" (oooooooo!!) Veg support tribal thread. I hope they come here!

I keep running across medicine I need to take that has lactose in it! It's so frustrating! My birth control pills, my Acetamenophin with Codeine (headaches), and my generic Claritin all have it! Oh well, guess we all have to choose our battles. But I sure wish I had a choice here.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

: isosmom

Schooling: my oldest has been in school for 4 years now, and my youngest is just starting preschool ....they both go to a Montessori school- it is small, there is no cafeteria and I think that helps lots. Everyone brings lunch, although they do offer pizza from PapaJohns on Fridays ( cheese only)
The teachers know I am veg and so do the kids and honestly they seem to think it is 'cool' for now anyway...Both kids take "I am a Vegetarian Kid" stickers with them for teachers and my oldest wears a "I am not a nugget" and "Vegetarian" shirts to school ( she is going in to 3rd grade). I also do a nutrition and the earth lesson for each class and it is well received. We built a "timeline" of the soy bean using boxes and bags of soy foods I had gone through ( soy bean-milk-tofu-burgers-etc)

Occasionally on outings she feels a bit left out, but it is really minor and doesn't cause any real problems


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

I asked my dd about being vegi at school. She said nobody will notice unless you say something. She always brought lunch and just avoided meaty things at parties. Nobody noticed. We're home schooling next year and most of the people in that community are used to vegi people. My homeschooling niece even said that it's "cool" to be vegetarian.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all, I need your help. My mil and sil are visiting in a few weeks, and although they have never made a negative comment about my vegism, I think they're a little freaked about my veganism. So, obviously we're going to eat while they're here, so I was wondering what you all would plan for meals. My sil is a little picky, but mil eats most everything. I would really appreciate your suggestions.
oh, and also, my dad and step-mom, (who still thinks it's a phase after 15 yrs) are coming for dinner next week. Any suggestions?????I always joke that I should find out what she's allergic to and serve it, since she often time has only meat at her meals for us


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi isosmom

You could run a few of your ideas by her. Ask her about things she does like - what veggies, grains, etc. and get a feel for what she likes before planning.

For dad and step-mom, I guess you have to decide whether you want to make a vegan version of a normally-non-vegan dish (and risk step-mom's disapproval and criticisms) or make something that never required meat or dairy to begin with. If you go the meat/potatoes route, I'd make a shepherd's pie. I've got a great recipie if you want it. Maybe some salad on the side. If you want a non-meat dish, try something hearty and not too health-foody with a side or two to make the meal seem full.

Let us know how it goes! (BTW - my shepherd's pie recipie came from my meat-lovin' FIL who made it up just for us. Despite his passive-aggresive meat eating, duck shooting comments, he does support our diet most of the time.)


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Pikku. I'd love your recipie, sounds great


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

isosmom,
Some ideas might be: bean and rice burritos with grilled vegis, spagetti in marinara sauce, various soups, a basic lettuce salad with lots of choices to put on top-bean salad, corn & peas, assorted vegis, and a bread product to go with it. Grilled vegan burgers and potatoes. I've got a vegan strogenoff my friend gave me recently that my husband swears tastes like "the real thing":

Vegan Strogenoff-
1 chunk of tofu
1 onion
12 oz sliced mushrooms
12 oz vegan sour cream (Toffutii or that rice based one)
1/2 C. tamari
garlic and olive oil

Stir fry the tofu in the oil until it's a little firm. Add the onion and garlic. Cook on med. about 10 min., add mushrooms and cook until soft. Take it off the heat and add the sour cream and tamari. Mix and enjoy. (You'll probably want to at least double this recipe.)


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

hey mamas! So what's up? Do we get a July thread?? Sorry I haven't been posting much, been kinda weirded out by a poster trying to call me and discuss a post she disagrees with!!







WTF?

anyhow, my inlaws are coming on sunday and I"m completely NOT looking forward to it. They like to eat the same damn meal every freaking nite (can you tell I have issues here? This is the DH they gave me to work with!). Well, not the exact same thing, but pretty much. Skillet-browned chicken, side of greens or corn, lemon-pepper potatoes, salad with maybe 2 pieces of iceberg and heaps of cheese, egg, etc. ICK! It would be good if they ate it every once in a while, like normal people. So I try to make meals and they just plain don't eat them, and then like an hour later, my MIL makes a seperate meal. She seriously thinks I'm starving DH by not making him chicken every night! I have no idea what I'm going to make while they're here. But that is my life everyday anyhow, so no real change







Probably pizza, lasnagna, and I'm assuming they'll just want to eat out the other nights since they apparently think my food is poison. Sorry for the rant! Anyone got a place I can hide out for a few days? They'd probably be so excited b/c they'd think DH got some sense in him and left me!


----------



## Amandzia (Aug 16, 2003)

Oh, dreadymama, I can hear your stress. I'm so sorry. Maybe you could just pick up a cooked chicken or something for them at a deli and pick up or make your usual for your family. I think if you spend a little more for the convenience and have less stress, you're dh will be grateful and maybe you'll get to enjoy yourself at least a little bit. You don't need the stress.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm having Ils soon too dready, but I love mine, sorry for you.
Hey looks like mamacarey started a July thread, see you all there.........


----------



## pia (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi - I am fairly new here too - great to find this thread! We are a trying-to-be-vegan family. I have been vegetarian for about 22 years, dh vegetarian for about 3 years, and ds since birth. For the last 2 years we have been attempting to go vegan, although we are at times finding it difficult (esp for dh - when he travelled to vietnam recently there was hardly anything to eat for him:-O). It was hard to give up the cheese, but when that went the only thing left was the milk in the latte! Now that´s no problem as I have switched either to soy milk or espresso








But it seems dairy creeps in every once in a while - for instance if I don´t make my own pesto....favourite of ds! The hardest part is not necessarily the food issues....it´s my "addiction" to gorgeous shoes and bags - made from leather!!!







:







Basically everything else is as vegan as I can manage at the moment....no animal-testing cosmetics, eco-friendly cleaning stuff, recycling etc. (as well as AP, homeschooling, co-sleeping...)
Anyone else out there who can´t kick this habit??? I love fashion, although I am not a slave....but I like to think that it´s possible to be all of the above, and still be a little bit glamorous.... Proved all my friends wrong (I think) when I breastfed ds till he was 4.5 - in heels and glam jeans!
Am I being silly now??? Rambling - yes....but I needed that today - dh is travelling. Thank you for listening!

Mamma to ds







28 Sept 98














:







: dh


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

wow so much activity on this thread!









here's our menu for this week;

-arugula & roasted red pepper stromboli
-cajun bean burgers
-mexican night (probably black bean tostadas,rice,etc)
-santa fe style veggie wraps
-shepards pie (we'll make a double batch and freze half)


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

wow this thread has been active...

sorry havent participated much... havent been around as much as usual... working hard and going to school...


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey mammas...don't forget there's a *JULY* thread...so you don't get left out of any good conversation or miss a good recipe!


----------

